# How much do you spend on your leather straps?



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I ask because I've just watched a video of a guy running through his collection and one of the straps was $150!

If I was buying a belt I'd consider that extremely pricey and there's a lot more leather in a belt.

Sounds like price gouging to me.

I know cheap straps are like buying an expensive car and putting cheap tyres on it -- the only point of contact you have with the road so very important -- but even so.

So what did your favourite/best strap cost you?


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Only ever bought one £28 nice though


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Not a lot of money but then again I never hard a Rolex or anything like that... :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> How much do you spend on your leather straps?


 Absolutely nothing!!








I prefer them left on their original owner


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

The most was $65 from BandRbands... but I don't wear it. The best is a Eulit Perlon Palma for ~$30. Gets a lot of wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlestonwatch (Oct 16, 2017)

I am the founder of (web link deleted). I design watches and import Japanese strong and flexible leather. My watch sells $89 for pre-order. A good leather won't cost you too much money.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought a burgundy Toshi strap to put on my seagull 63 re-issue. It was a fantastic, albeit very thick strap that cost, with shipping, over £100, that in hindsight was a huge mistake because of the cost ratio compared to the watch, which came with a cheap nato! In excuse, it was early days for me in this game. Anyway, I off-loaded both to another member here - cant recall who - and maybe they're still enjoying both?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

min £3 delivered, max £45.

I did order a £80 stingray but chickened out.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a few straps.
Prices range from £10 to the most expensive which was £45. There are plenty of strap makers who charge £150 and then you get to the fantastic prices charged by Rolex Panerai Breitling etc etc etc.
Yes I know they are very well made but really £300 to £400 for a bit lf leather.

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

$20 or less, no more, they're not worth more.

I've tried hundred and two hundred dollar straps, they're usually uncomfortable junk. The best strap I've ever had was from Otto Frei and it cost me $12 and was soft, plush, flexible and water resistant. They're just rather bland is all and two pieces, which I don't like unless the case has straight lug ends at the case to fit flush.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Absolutely nothing!!
> View attachment 12452
> 
> 
> ...


 Eugh !

I've just found a "toad skin" strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> I've just found a "toad skin" strap.


 Yuck!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Honestly? As little as possible

I buy 16/18/20mm ones in bulk, so they work out at a few pounds each. 17 and 19mm are harder to find, so they are about £7

The chance that I fit the perfect £30 strap for the customer is remote, so if they are not happy with my choice then they can pick their own at their local watchmakers


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

The most I have ever paid for a strap is about £150

Typically though most of my straps are around the £20 to £30 mark.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

The amount I spend on the straps depends on the watch it's going on, low end £10 up to £50 high end. But I do love a new strap.
I've even purchased straps that have yet to be penetrated by a springbar because I liked the look of them and they could always "come in handy" :huh:

Perhaps I should have just collected straps and bracelets?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

An Isofrane is the most expensive i have purchased think it was about £100... Dont really like it neither bit to thick...


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

My Speedmaster '57 came with a bracelet. I paid £17.75 for a leather strap a couple of months ago . A couple of weeks ago my wife, with her wierd sense of logic, said that as it was a 'cheap' strap, it could snap when I was running for a bus (even though I haven't been near a bus for 20 years) and I could lose it. She offered to buy me the official Omega strap and deployant clasp for my birthday. They were £180 each. Well, to keep her happy, of course I agreed and immediately went out and ordered them for her. They should be with me in time for my birthday. At least I can now run for that bus - £360 well spent.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, I got it tonight and it's now fitted. Very pleased with it and now I can swap between strap and bracelet.



















Now, I'd like to give away my old strap - just want to give something back for what I've learned on here.

It's been on my watch once, had a total of about 2 hours use and never left the house. It fits 20mm lugs.



















Those interested go to the giveaway section. :thumbsup:


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Well, I got it tonight and it's now fitted. Very pleased with it and now I can swap between strap and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....umm.... while a nice gesture, it'll take a particular kind of watch enthusiast to take you up in this. It's a bit like second hand shoes (or underwear). Some will be ok with your wrist cheese and others not so much.

Thanks for thinking of us all though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol. I kind of thought that may be the case and I wouldn't have normally bothered with something like this but it is really 'as new'. Just thought someone might have an old watch they could use it on. If you read some of my old posts, you'll see it was for my birthday watch that I haven't even used yet and I only put the watch on for a short time every night after I've had my shower. The strap was only on for two nights at most. Honest!

Wrist cheese. Uurgh! :laugh:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

This handmade 'Pav Strap' on my Blue Urchin is the most I have spent on a leather and a fine strap it is too, I think it was about £25 at the time.

It does have 2 keepers but I prefer it with just the one.


----------



## dannyblack (Nov 16, 2017)

I just spent on average £20 each on 8 straps for my two incomings

A mixture or alligator style leather, calfskin, racing style etc

Hirsch ones mainly

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelsTimex (Nov 22, 2017)

$130 on a black horween shell cordovan strap

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

